# How to get married in Dubai



## AnZilnev (Jul 23, 2013)

Dear All,

I'll be moving to Dubai in two months time with a resident visa (sponsored by my new employer).
My girlfriend would like to come with me (she will have a tourist visa at the beginning) and of course we would like to get married in Dubai in order to be able to live together in compliance with local laws.

Would you be so kind to give me some information on the possibility to get married (possibly through a civil marriage) in Dubai so as to get the necessary paperwork to live together?
Is there the necessity to register or validate it in the home country then? Or it will be eventually valid in UAE only?

Thank you so much for anything you can do! Very much appreciated.

Kindest regards,
Andre


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

These threads have good info regarding marriage, not only in Dubai but also about getting it done elsewhere like Cyprus, which you might want to look into so you have it all sorted before coming out here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...g-dubai/161140-anyone-got-married-cyprus.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...iving-dubai/142337-getting-married-dubai.html


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

AnZilnev said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I'll be moving to Dubai in two months time with a resident visa (sponsored by my new employer).
> My girlfriend would like to come with me (she will have a tourist visa at the beginning) and of course we would like to get married in Dubai in order to be able to live together in compliance with local laws.
> ...


You can only do a civil marriage here if you are both Muslim. Otherwise you have to do it in a church. My advice is try and get it done before moving, it will be much simpler


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> You can only do a civil marriage here if you are both Muslim. Otherwise you have to do it in a church. My advice is try and get it done before moving, it will be much simpler


UNLESS your embassy agrees to marry you - some still do, but most won't.


----------



## caramel camel (Jan 24, 2013)

For me it was much easier marrying overseas then attesting the marriage certificate.


----------



## P3ter (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi,

it is a real hassle for expats to get married in Dubai. 
It is way easier to marry abroad!
You should have a look at Seychelles Islands. 
It is a 4 hour flight from Dubai and the marriage procedure is fast and easy.
You can check for prices here: wedding-in-seychelles.com/tour/fast-marriage-for-expats
The marriage certificate will be accepted in UAE without any problems.
At the same time you can enjoy some off-time in the nicest place on earth.

I did the same to be able to live with my girlfriend, as it is really strict here in UAE.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## MissKat (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Andre, I actually found it pretty easy to get married here in Dubai. My husband and I are different nationalities but both Christian/Catholic, paperwork from our respective embassies was easy to obtain, the only thing the church needed that you may not travel with is a baptism certificate from one of you, so if this is the route you choose them bring it with you. Otherwise some embassies will marry you if your of the same nationality, but not all so best to check that one out. The cost of the wedding was just over 2300aed and that included a fee for the church PRO to get the marriage certified with the UAE Ministry of Foreign Affairs. Good luck, and let me know if u need anymore tips


----------

